# Floating bathroom vanity/tile wall



## TM16 (Apr 8, 2015)

Client wants wall tiled where a floating vanity is to be installed. Is there a safe way to tile first and mount the vanity over it and prevent tile from cracking?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes. Install the tile to industry specs with approved materials and screw holes cut with proper bits.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Yes. Install the tile to industry specs with approved materials and screw holes cut with proper bits.


That made me chuckle. So true though.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

As I'm sure most did, I smelled HO


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Yes. Install the tile to industry specs with approved materials and screw holes cut with proper bits.


I was sure you would suggest securing the vanity to the wall with silicone caulk and hot glue...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JB Weld..it's the shizbah!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

angus242 said:


> JB Weld..it's the shizbah!


Fo' shizzle mah bizzle... :laughing:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I would address the framing and ensure rock solid blocking is in place. I prefer extra wide blocking (10"/12") and doubling it up for a floating vanity to handle the torque. commercial installation use steel.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

General rule - Easier/everyone will be happier if you set the cabinetry first and tile after. Especially if there are side walls touching the floating cabs.

Sure you can tile, as specified above above, but :laughing: why?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Leave a few tiles out where the studs are so you don't even have to deal with them.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Leave a few tiles out where the studs are so you don't even have to deal with them.


But that would require careful measuring and layout and who has time for that?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sorry, it's the only stupid suggestion I could think of quickly :whistling


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

angus242 said:


> Yes. Install the tile to industry specs with approved materials and screw holes cut with proper bits.


Or pre-hang the vanity (or use a template), and set up blocking and shims so that the vanity won't bear on any tile, just on the framing. Your blocking and shims will likely be flush with the bottom of the vanity.

Then, tile far enough that the edges of the vanity will cover the tile. Install vanity.


----------

